# Classy tote/messenger bag?



## martygreene (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm looking for a sophisitcated and classy tote or messenger bag for school and work.

I've been using a black canvas freebie from my fathers work, and while it's nice, I'd like something a little more my style.

I want something that is easily carried on one shoulder, and is sturdy enough to handle carrying heavy loads, and getting tossed about in my car. Something with a waterproof lining is great, as I tend to spill water bottles from time to time. Needs to be able to fit a 2" 3-ring binder, plus a sketchbook or two and occasional other crap.

Don't want to spend too much, but I'll pay for quality.

Suggestions?


----------



## GoldieLox (Jun 13, 2005)

Honestly i would check out some of the messenger style diaper bags because they make really cute ones now and they have lots of good pockets not to mention spill proofness. haha. good luck.


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 13, 2005)

I actually really like the L.L. Bean custom tote bag:

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/sto...&feat=dp50

You can pick your own size, handle length, colors, and features.  I got the medium sized one in black with red accents, an outside pocket, over-the-shoulder straps, and a zip top.  It's sturdy, holds quite a lot of stuff and it replaced my backpack as my school bag.  I'm not sure about waterproof, but I've had it out in severe rain with no problems.  I always thought canvas totes were kind of meh, but I really like this one, and it ended up being about $40 plus shipping.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Jun 13, 2005)

I know you said you don't want to spend too much but you didnt mention a price range I personally like Kate Spade's messenger bags

http://www.katespade.com/family/inde...3844.186385  6

The price isnt too bad and although its nylon and not real leather you know with Kate Spade its good quality. They come in all different colors too.


----------

